# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21МТ

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

В 1971 г. Знамя Труда построил 15 МиГ-21МТ. Пишут что 5 остались в советских ВВС (я нашел упоминание, что они были 296 ишап в Германии), а куда были поставлены еще 10?

----------


## Mig

> В 1971 г. Знамя Труда построил 15 МиГ-21МТ. Пишут что 5 остались в советских ВВС (я нашел упоминание, что они были 296 ишап в Германии), а куда были поставлены еще 10?


Дима, привет!

Вот прям в "кассу"... Я сейчас тоже озаботился этой темой.
Но сначала хочу уяснить для самого себя:
1) МиГ-21СМТ - это модификация МиГ-21СМ, но с большим баком.
2) МиГ-21МТ - это модификация экспортного МиГ-21МФ, типа СМТ на экспорт, но неудачная... Поэтому и сделали их 15 шт.

Вопрос: чем внешне отличались МиГ-21СМТ и МиГ-21МТ?! 
ИМХО практически ни чем, т.е. СМТ отличался от МТ, так же, как СМ от МФ... Твое мнение?

А вот что написал в своих воспоминаниях ветеран 234 гиап Георгий Аршакович Лалаев, ныне живущий в Питере: 

"...В 1971 году нашу эскадрилью (1 аэ 234 гиап) начали  срочно переучивать на самолет МиГ-21МТ (многотопливный). Высокие начальники хотели удивить Европу – из  Москвы долететь до Парижа с дружественным визитом без посадки. У этого самолета был большой накладной бак на 900 литров (а обычный – 320 литров) и четыре подвесных топливных бака (ПТБ) по 500 литров под плоскостями. Однако после  тренировок на дальность получалось, что после выработки подвесных баков их необходимо сбросить, так как ПТБ давали дополнительное сопротивление и увеличивался расход топлива. Предполагалось сбросить эти подвесные баки в озеро Балатон в Венгрии. 

Начали осваивать пилотаж на МиГ-21МТ. Одиночный пилотаж крутить на нем было возможно, так как был первый, второй и чрезвычайный форсаж, который увеличивал тягу почти на 2 тонны. Но при групповом пилотаже, когда у ведущего  обороты были 92%  и Vп в верхней точке 350-400 км/ч, этот самолет из-за своего «горба», который затенял хвост и поэтому был очень неустойчив, а в полете на V ниже 500 км/час самолет рыскал носом, пришлось отказаться от этой затеи. В итоге самолеты МиГ-21МТ мы  передали в полк истребителей-бомбардировщиков в Группу советских войск в Германии.

И каково было мое удивление, когда в 1980-1981 годах эти самолеты были переданы в полк истребительно-бомбардировочной авиации (ИБА) ВВС Ленинградского военного округа: я не поверил, но все самолеты были целы. Я поехал в полк, взял техническую документацию самолетов и нашел там фамилии летчиков из Кубинки, в том числе и свою. Для ИБА МиГ-21МТ оказался прекрасным самолетом...."

----------


## Д.Срибный

Привет, Сергей! )

Гордон пишет, что МТ от СМТ (Тип 50) отличался только более ранним радиооборудованием. Что это был экспортный вариант, но ни один не был экспортирован. Из 15 построеных 5 передали в школу испытателей ВВС, один остался в ОКБ. Остальные, видимо, ушли в войска.
Что он был в ГДР подтверждается в биографии Василия Васильевича Циблиева:
"Службу начал в 296-м истребительном штурмовом полку 626-й истребительной авиационной дивизии (иад) 61-го истребительного авиационного корпуса (иак) 16 воздушной армии (ВА) в группе советских войск в Германии. Там он освоил пилотирование самолета МиГ-21МТ."
Кстати, у Якубовича он проходит под индексом МФТ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, МиГи на фотографиях Антона Павлова скорее всего не СМТ, а именно МТ:
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...1smt/index.htm

----------


## AndyK

Дима, Сергей! На уч. аэр. МЭИ не скорее всего, а именно Миг-21МТ!
На фото тормозного щитка с фотообзора Антона читается з/н 964015. 
96 - это "тип 96", т.е. Миг-21М/МФ/МТ.
У Миг-21СМТ з/н начинается с  50, т.е. "тип 50".
По книге Е.Гордона ("Famous Russian aircraft. Mig-21") серия из 15 Миг-21МТ имела з/н 964001-964015. Три с-та с бортовыми номерами 11,14 и 15 находятся на уч.аэр. МЭИ.

И возвращаясь к вопросу о доработке Миг-21СМТ в Миг-21СТ(еще встречается обозначение СМб) установкой накладных баков по типу Миг-21бис. На стоянке Рижского авиамузея из 3-х боевых Миг-21 только один "чистый" Миг-21СМТ №10 (з/н 50023100). Два других - СМТ, доработанные в Миг-21СТ: №40 (з/н 50029084) и №76 (з/н 50027021), которые до недавнего времени ошибочно идентифицировались отечественными и зарубежными авиалюбителями как Миг-21бис (по гаргроту).

----------


## Mig

Уважаемый AndyK,

спасибо за комментарий! Кажется у меня картина "проясняется"....

Добавлю лишь, что МиГ-21МТ - это "тип 96Т".

С уважением,

----------


## mrdetonator

> Кстати, МиГи на фотографиях Антона Павлова скорее всего не СМТ, а именно МТ:
> http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...1smt/index.htm


скажите пожалуйста, куда нужно позвонить, когда я хотел бы посетить (во время МАКСа) и сфоткать вот эти самолеты на аэродроме Долгое Ледово??

Спасибо

----------


## AndyK

> Добавлю лишь, что МиГ-21МТ - это "тип 96Т".
> С уважением,


Ну да, Миг-21МФ ведь тоже не просто "тип 96", а "тип 96Ф", если не ошибаюсь. Я к тому что по завномеру однозначно можно идентицирвоать МТ и СМТ а вот как внешне....

----------


## Д.Срибный

> И возвращаясь к вопросу о доработке Миг-21СМТ в Миг-21СТ(еще встречается обозначение СМб) установкой накладных баков по типу Миг-21бис. На стоянке Рижского авиамузея из 3-х боевых Миг-21 только один "чистый" Миг-21СМТ №10 (з/н 50023100). Два других - СМТ, доработанные в Миг-21СТ: №40 (з/н 50029084) и №76 (з/н 50027021), которые до недавнего времени ошибочно идентифицировались отечественными и зарубежными авиалюбителями как Миг-21бис (по гаргроту).


Спасибо за информацию, Андрей! А тема СТ уже где-то обсуждалась? Я, видимо, пропустил  :Redface:  Кстати, интересно, что означает Т в этой аббревиатуре? Бак-то стал меньше?

----------


## AndyK

Привет, Дмитрий! Эту тему мы с Сергеем затрагивали на форуме Стрижей. В девичестве самоль все ж СМТ был (хоть бак и уменьшили), а обозначения С,СМ были заняты. Кто-то из эксплуатантов говорил о том, что по документации доработанный с-т проходил как СМб.

----------


## FLOGGER

> скажите пожалуйста, куда нужно позвонить, когда я хотел бы посетить (во время МАКСа) и сфоткать вот эти самолеты на аэродроме Долгое Ледово??Спасибо


Я бы с удовольствием присоединился. Действительно, как туда попасть? Реально или нет?

----------


## Vlad

Была еще такая модификация "изд.50бис", может кто-то знает о ней подробнее?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Была еще такая модификация "изд.50бис", может кто-то знает о ней подробнее?


Откуда такие сведения?

----------


## AndyK

Может "изд.50бис" и есть СМТ с маленьким баком, т.е. после доработки?

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, пусть сначала Vlad ответит, тогда, возможно, что-то прояснится.

----------


## Vlad

В свое время на военной кафедре в институте мы изучали "биса" изд.75 и в техописании на него часто делалались оговорки типа в изделии 50 так то, а в изделии 50бис так то..., видимо оно было единым на все три модификации. Из отличий от изд.75 запомнилось, что двигатель был указан изд.95 (Р-13?), конус другой формы на сколько-то там мм короче и другого диаметра, а также накладной бак №7 900л., но вот было это на изд.50 или 50бис или на обоих не помню :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот про конус-то я не знал, для меня это новость. Кто-нибудь может прояснить этот вопрос с конусами на этих изделиях?

----------


## ДА-200

А был ли экспорт МиГ-21СМТ?

----------


## AndyK

> А был ли экспорт МиГ-21СМТ?


А вы веточку то сначала прочтите.

----------


## AndyK

> Вот про конус-то я не знал, для меня это новость. Кто-нибудь может прояснить этот вопрос с конусами на этих изделиях?


На первом снимке воздухозаборник Миг-21СМТ (М,СМ,МТ), на втором Миг-21БИС

----------


## FLOGGER

А это не тот, что когда-то стоял на Ходынке?  Окраска очень схожа, хотя и есть небольшие различия.

----------


## Fencer

> На RP меня поправили - это оказывается МиГ-21СМТ и после Ступино его следы теряются.


Написали в Медыни в запасниках находится https://russianplanes.net/id307476#rem255882

----------


## Fencer

> А это не тот, что когда-то стоял на Ходынке?  Окраска очень схожа, хотя и есть небольшие различи


Похоже он и есть. Сию много с Ходынского поля в музее техники Вадима Задорожного.

----------


## GK21

Этот «СМТ» с б/н «59» некоторое время простоял на стоянке музея техники Задорожного тщательно отмытым до натурального металла, чем, полагаю, порадовал многих любителей авиации и моделистов)).

----------


## AndyK

В Калуге был МиГ-21СМТ №500АЧ13

----------


## GK21

Номер «СМТ» на Ходынке, попавший в музей Задорожного, был 030АТ22.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Номер «СМТ» на Ходынке, попавший в музей Задорожного, был 030АТ22.


Это МиГ-21Р а не СМТ! На Ходынке был СМТ 500АТ15.

----------


## GK21

Опирался на доступные опубликованные данные по содержимому музея техники). Так что, выходит в музее Задорожного СМТ не с Ходынки?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Опирался на доступные опубликованные данные по содержимому музея техники).


Ну к этому-то нам не привыкать. :Smile: 



> Так что, выходит в музее Задорожного СМТ не с Ходынки?


Нет, не выходит. Хорошо бы, конечно, номерок его узнать, а на Ходынке был действительно 500АТ15. Но "03", как правильно заметил Саша *RA3DCS*  - это шифр разведчика. Р от СМТ отличить несложно. НЯП у Задорожного стоял отмытый именно СМТ и, по-моему, с Ходынки. К моему большому сожалению я почему-то не смог найти у себя эти фото (отмытого СМТ). Сейчас очень сожалею, что не сохранил. Хотя странно, должен был сохранить. Вроде, кто-то выкладывал.

----------


## RA3DCS

Мне кажется мы разные самолеты имеем в виду. Речь идет о СМТ 500АЧ13 который был в Калужском училище Затем был в Ступино. И теперь как сообщает Евгений Лебедев находится в Медыни.

----------


## FLOGGER

Может быть, Саша. Я бы хотел узнать, где находится СМТ №59 500АТ15 с Ходынки? Вот Геннадий *GK21*  говорит, что он был у Задорожного. Отмытый. А где он сейчас? Будет очень жаль,если пропадет аппарат, он был в очень приличном состоянии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может быть, Саша. Я бы хотел узнать, где находится СМТ №59 500АТ15 с Ходынки? Вот Геннадий *GK21*  говорит, что он был у Задорожного. Отмытый. А где он сейчас? Будет очень жаль,если пропадет аппарат, он был в очень приличном состоянии.


Если никуда не продали у него и должен быть!

----------


## FLOGGER

А-а, так они его покрасили! А номер зачем ему другой дали? Ну это и фиг с ним, а выглядит он неплохо! А нет ли у кого снимков, когда он был смытый?

----------


## GK21

> Ну к этому-то нам не привыкать.
> 
> Нет, не выходит. Хорошо бы, конечно, номерок его узнать, а на Ходынке был действительно 500АТ15. Но "03", как правильно заметил Саша *RA3DCS*  - это шифр разведчика. Р от СМТ отличить несложно. НЯП у Задорожного стоял отмытый именно СМТ и, по-моему, с Ходынки. К моему большому сожалению я почему-то не смог найти у себя эти фото (отмытого СМТ). Сейчас очень сожалею, что не сохранил. Хотя странно, должен был сохранить. Вроде, кто-то выкладывал.


«СМТ» и «Р», разумеется, перепутать невозможно)). То, что данный экземпляр у Задорожного именно с Ходынки, подтверждается информацией из издания «Авиация в музеях России. Самолеты, вертолеты, двигатели», Москва, «Амнит», 2017. Стр.295. Там же приводится и указанный мной выше заводской номерок.
К сожалению, в этом музее давненько уже не был. Во время последнего посещения самолёт стоял на открытой линейке рядом с такими же «натуральными» МиГ-17, МиГ-19 и Як-38. Смотрелся хорошо. Был в довольно приличном состоянии. Правда , немножко потрепана гидравлика в нишах и отсутствовало содержимое кабины. Позже где-то видел его фото на стоянке музея, но уже в покрашенном  виде. Считаю, что в камуфляже он смотрится хуже. На борту имелся затертый б/н «59». Надеюсь, что в настоящее время самолет находится там же.

----------


## RA3DCS

> То, что данный экземпляр у Задорожного именно с Ходынки, подтверждается информацией из издания «Авиация в музеях России. Самолеты, вертолеты, двигатели», Москва, «Амнит», 2017. Стр.295. Там же приводится и указанный мной выше заводской номерок.
> .


Геннадий, а что там еще в этой книге написано про Задорожного? Можете нам пару страничек показать?

----------


## GK21

> Геннадий, а что там еще в этой книге написано про Задорожного? Можете нам пару страничек показать?


Могу, конечно. Нужно только переснять  или отсканировать эти странички.

----------


## GK21

Несколько страничек из вышеуказанного издания, касающиеся экспозиции под открытым небом. Полные аналогичные тексты с описанием экспонатов приводятся , например, здесь:

https://igor113.livejournal.com/931625.html

----------


## AndyK

> Несколько страничек из вышеуказанного издания


Фоккер Dr.1 и SPAD VII - 2008 г.в. ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## GK21

> Фоккер Dr.1 и SPAD VII - 2008 г.в. ?


Оба полноразмерных макета, как сообщается, были изготовлены по заказу музея в 2008 г. группой реставраторов «Высота» из С.-Петербурга.

----------


## AndyK

> Оба полноразмерных макета, как сообщается, были изготовлены по заказу музея в 2008 г. группой реставраторов «Высота» из С.-Петербурга.


Теперь понятно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Несколько страничек из вышеуказанного издания, .......


Спасибо! Геннадий.

----------


## FLOGGER

Геннадию, конечно, спасибо, что выложил. 
Можно сказать, развлек.
А вот авторы этого опуса вряд ли заслуживают спасибо. Я думал там более компетентные и ответственные люди. Сразу скажу, что все 5 страниц не читал, но что бросилось в глаза - это ляпы. Если все читать, то, может, еще что найдется. Про з. н. СМТ уже написали. Очевидный ляп. Далее. Плохо, что они пишут МИГ-23Б, в скобках (МИГ-27) как будто это одно и то же, просто названия разные. МИГ-23Б это не МИГ-27, это разные машины. К тому же,  если уж они вообще не соображают, то скажу им, что этот их "МИГ-23Б" №51 это на самом деле МИГ-27 №51 с Ходынки и зав. номер у него не тот, что указан в опусе, а совсем другой: 61912538152. Хотя МИГ-23Б на Ходынке тоже стоя и имел б. н. 321. К СУ-15Т №37 приделали не его конус. СУ-15Т, и этот в том числе, летали с коническими конусами, а не с оживальными. И на Ходынке он, естественно, стоял с родным коническим конусом. ЯК-38М №60, все же, по-моему, не "М", а просто 38. А тот, который они пишут ЯК-38 з. н. 0201 - это ЯК-36М, как раз.
В общем, большой привет авторам опуса. "ТщательнЕе надо".(С) М. Жванецкий.
P.S. Ах да, извиняюсь за дикий офф-топ.

----------


## Mig

> Можно сказать, развлек. ... В общем, большой привет авторам опуса. "ТщательнЕе надо".(С) М. Жванецкий.


При всем моем уважении к лучшему в стране частному музею техники - музею Вадима Задорожнего, а по совместительству директору музея-заповедника "Архангельское", этот музей остается АВТО музеем, в котором тексты к табличкам экспонатов-самолетов/вертолетов пишут девочки-экскурсоводы из деревни Архангельское, опираясь на инфо из Википедии...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, постоянные отсылки к "девочкам" стали уже привычны. Но здесь, все-таки, не табличка, здесь, как я понимаю, книжка и не маленькая. Не меньше, чем на 300 страниц. Там же всякие корректоры, редакторы и пр. Я так и думал, что кто-нибудь сошлется на "девочек". Это у нас еще со времен Аркадия Райкина. Помните его "колеса - насосы"? "Девчонки там что-то путают". 
Т. е., халтура и некомпетентность объясняются "девочками" и Википедией. Здорово!
При этом абсолютно соглашаюсь с уважаемым *Mig* в моем большом уважении к Задорожному, его команде и его Музею..

----------


## GK21

Фонды частного музея техники Задорожного и музея-заповедника «Архангельское» федерального значения, которые хотя и находятся рядом, но их ничто, кроме фамилии директора, не объединяет.)) Что касается данного издания, то это  - объемная коллективная монография, объедияющая огромную информацию по 36 музеям страны и почти тысяче имеющихся в них авиационных экспонатах, информация по которым была предоставлена, в основном, самими музеями. При таком объеме информации из разных источников, как водится, возможны и некоторые недочеты. Нужно отдать должное директору музея техники, сумевшему собрать, отреставрировать и сохранить в отличном состоянии такую обширную коллекцию раритетных экспонатов, многие из которых были восстановлены из «ничего».

----------


## RA3DCS

> ..... Нужно отдать должное директору музея техники, сумевшему собрать, отреставрировать и сохранить в отличном состоянии такую обширную коллекцию раритетных экспонатов, многие из которых были восстановлены из «ничего».


Не касаясь экспонатов автомобильной и бронетехники, что есть в музее, а только авиационной особых заслуг я в восстановлении и реставрации лично я не вижу. Нашили чехлы на фонари и покрасили. Все! Это не реставрация. В моем понимании конечно.

----------


## Mig

> Фонды частного музея техники Задорожного и музея-заповедника «Архангельское» федерального значения, которые хотя и находятся рядом, но их ничто, кроме фамилии директора, не объединяет.))


Их объединяет не только фамилия, но и личность в единственном числе г-на Задорожнего Вадима Николаевича, который является директором собственного музея и директором музея-заповедника "Архангельское" 
https://arhangelskoe.su/the_museum/trustees/

----------


## FLOGGER

> это  - объемная коллективная монография, объедияющая огромную информацию по 36 музеям страны и почти тысяче имеющихся в них авиационных экспонатах, информация по которым была предоставлена, в основном, самими музеями.


Ну что ж, продолжим офф-топить. Т. е., в данную монографию музей вложил только свою маленькую часть (45 позиций, стр. 299). Так? И при этом допустил много ошибок. Тогда при чем здесь "тысячи экспонатов" из 36 музеев?



> При таком объеме информации из разных источников, как водится, возможны и некоторые недочеты.


Если продолжить Вашу мысль, то напрашивается вывод, что в этом опусе полным-полно ошибок, неточностей и пр. Ну, если в 45 позициях есть несколько ошибок, то сколько же их будет в почти тысяче позиций? Неправильная информация - "недочет" или некомпетентность и халтура? А если в других музеях тоже "девочки"?
И какова тогда ценность этого издания, если не знаешь, правильно в нем что-то указано или нет?

----------


## GK21

Ну, теперь осталось только проверить информацию по остальным 35-и музеям и только после этого, как представляется, сделать соответствующие выводы по ценности данного издания  и участию в его подготовке «девочек» из другого музея)).

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-64053921_984?f...tom=1#comments



> Начались работы по восстановления МиГ-21. Самолет поднят. Полная переборка передней стойки, а параллельно подготовка для установки ложного шасси и отстыковки хвостовой части.

----------


## Евгений

МиГ-21СМТ в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного именно с Ходынки.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21СМТ в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного именно с Ходынки.


Да, это мы знаем. А нет ли у Вас его фото, когда он был полностью смыт? Очень бы хотелось увидеть.

----------


## RA3DCS

Володя ответил по МиГ-21МТ.
Пока законсервировал, занимаемся электрикой. Двигатель новый нашел, стоит ждет. Думаю в следующем году начнем плотно заниматься.
Пожелаем Удачи!

----------

